#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Best beaches around the world

## MissTraveller

There are so many nice beaches around the world. For whatever reason you like a beach, please post your favorites that you have been to or would like to visit. I am going through some of my pictures and came across a few beaches I haven't looked at in awhile. 


China Beach in Vietnam. I took a tour to Marble mountain and then to China beach. It was too cold to swim and totally deserted, but it was so beautiful. 



Caudai beach near Hoi An in Vietnam was also very beautiful and barely anyone around except for the locals. 



The locals came by later in droves. 



Add your own and a little story. I have many more that I'll add on as time goes.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Seychelles was great. Also Mauritius.

----------


## Latindancer

Coolum beach, about 80 minutes drive from where I now live in Brisbane, Australia. Paradise, with infrastructure unavailable in Thailand.

----------


## Mid

> Coolum beach


Enough with the Oz beaches ... those that know , know 

Those that don't , don't need too .

----------


## MissTraveller

Nice additions. I really enjoyed Northern Queensland beaches when I visited Australia. I'll find more pics eventually. Where is Coolum beach located?



A few more from Sri Lanka. I had a chance to visit Hikkaduwa beach which is really a surfer's beach, but also great for swimming when the rip tides aren't too high. 




Unawatana Beach in Sri Lanka was also very beautiful and quiet enough.

----------


## MissTraveller

Oh, near Brisbane, sorry. lol. I never made it to Brisbane area. I was up in Cairns and north of there.

----------


## brisie

Na Trang near the airport



Closer look at the beach

----------


## MissTraveller

^It is nice except for the garbage strewn around.  :Sad:

----------


## brisie

Vietnamese must be blind to rubbish. this is crossing over at Ha tein VN

----------


## brisie

Different country not to far from VN This is one of my favourite haunts



same place from the year before

----------


## waradmiral

Coolum is expensive with little to do. There's a 1000 others in Aust that are just as good or better.

----------


## Camel Toe

Costa Rica and El Salvador have the best beaches.  I can't be assed to find pix of them for you but if interested you know how to do it.  

Remote beaches are no fun for a single guy.  Touristy beaches suck.  Something in between is what rocks.  Of course an undertow ain't much fun.  Reminds me I witnessed what seemed to be an entire family parish on a beach called Samara in Costa Rica.  The old man got caught in one and was pulled out.  Then one of his sons jumped in to help him.  He went under as the old guy panicked and pushed him down, and another son jumped in.  And so on.  Five people in all, lying on the beach covered with bed sheets an hour later.   Sorry for the rant, has nothing to do with best beaches.  Just a reminder things like the beauty of a beach are superficial.

----------


## alwarner

Kynance Cove - Cornwall.

----------


## waradmiral

> Costa Rica and El Salvador have the best beaches. I can't be assed to find pix of them for you but if interested you know how to do it. 
> 
> Remote beaches are no fun for a single guy. Touristy beaches suck. Something in between is what rocks. Of course an undertow ain't much fun. Reminds me I witnessed what seemed to be an entire family parish on a beach called Samara in Costa Rica. The old man got caught in one and was pulled out. Then one of his sons jumped in to help him. He went under as the old guy panicked and pushed him down, and another son jumped in. And so on. Five people in all, lying on the beach covered with bed sheets an hour later. Sorry for the rant, has nothing to do with best beaches. Just a reminder things like the beauty of a beach are superficial.


 
yeah mid level busy. you need places to eat and drink. 

best? it's just sand and water at the end of the day. 1000s of good beaches in the world.

i like beaches that either offer  catchable body surfing waves or beaches that have fish but without sharp rocks and coral. Ko Hong has plenty of fish without the sharp bits which is why I like that one in Thailand. Aust has many good surf beaches.

----------


## Aberlour

> Kynance Cove - Cornwall.


Wonderful!! We will be spending our usual week in Cornwall this summer, do most years.

We base ourselves in the not so quaint but still a great place, Newquay, and then explore from there.

----------


## alwarner

There are some great places in Cornwall.

Jamaica Inn on Bodmin is one that really conjures childhood memories.  We'd stop there on our way to St Austell or Penzance from oop north.  

Sleepy eyed on the moor and the history, Treasure Island and all that.

Perfect.

----------


## MissTraveller

> Different country not to far from VN This is one of my favourite haunts


Where is it? What's the name of the beach? It is pretty. 






> Kynance Cove - Cornwall.


So lovely there in Cornwall. I never made it to the south of England. Thanks..you have anymore? 


---
I went to a few beaches just north of Cairns, Australia.

Trinity Beach



Palm Cove 



I was hoping to make it up to Port Douglas, but I didn't have much time in Oz, unfortunately. The beaches were lovely, but I didn't like the story my cousin told me about how they have nets at certain times of year for the box jellyfish. Nets are great, but he said he doesn't let his kids swim at that time of year.

----------


## MissTraveller

> Costa Rica and El Salvador have the best beaches. I can't be assed to find pix of them for you but if interested you know how to do it. 
> 
> Remote beaches are no fun for a single guy. Touristy beaches suck. Something in between is what rocks. Of course an undertow ain't much fun. Reminds me I witnessed what seemed to be an entire family parish on a beach called Samara in Costa Rica. The old man got caught in one and was pulled out. Then one of his sons jumped in to help him. He went under as the old guy panicked and pushed him down, and another son jumped in. And so on. Five people in all, lying on the beach covered with bed sheets an hour later. Sorry for the rant, has nothing to do with best beaches. Just a reminder things like the beauty of a beach are superficial.


I've heard Costa Rica has nice beaches...
Thanks for the story.  :Wink:

----------


## RickThai

Here is a nice atoll just off Bora Bora.



Caravelle Beach - Guadeloupe, FWI My favorite beach in the world.  Plenty of sun, plenty of shade, and plenty of eye candy! The snorkeling is great as well.



Orient Beach - Saint Martin, FWI - Fun beach. Lot's of activities (and its nude).

----------


## RickThai

A nice atoll near Tahiti (look behind the Italian girl, not at her).

----------


## RickThai

Iraqi Beach - Yes that is an anti-tank landmine.  No wonder the Iraqis are so unhappy with their lives.

----------


## RickThai

Finally one of me (at age 55) after a day at the beach.  I have included this pic for the enjoyment of the ladies.   I am fairly good looking (or so I've been told), but I whited out my face because the pic will probably get copied to a homosexual whack-off site by qui, gaybyproxy, or some of the other posters, and I don't won't them to enjoy it too much.

Santi,

RickThai

----------


## Camel Toe

> Finally one of me (at age 55) after a day at the beach. I have included this pic for the enjoyment of the ladies. I am fairly good looking (or so I've been told)


Save your money and buy a chin.

----------


## Tickiteboo

> Kynance Cove - Cornwall.



My favourite beach of all I've visited so far and I've seen a few nice ones. Long time since I visited Cornwall. Happy memories of days when the kids were young.  :Smile:

----------


## MissTraveller

> Orient Beach - Saint Martin, FWI - Fun beach. Lot's of activities (and its nude).


That's very nice.. I have a cousin who lives on Nevis which is near Saint Martin I believe.

----------


## Lorenzo

> Finally one of me (at age 55) after a day at the beach.  I have included this pic for the enjoyment of the ladies.   I am fairly good looking (or so I've been told), but I whited out my face because the pic will probably get copied to a homosexual whack-off site by qui, gaybyproxy, or some of the other posters, and I don't won't them to enjoy it too much.
> 
> Santi,
> 
> RickThai


A right smart looking poov. 

Good shape for 55, on to the gay site it goes :Smile:

----------


## Lorenzo



----------


## RickThai

> Finally one of me (at age 55) after a day at the beach. I have included this pic for the enjoyment of the ladies. I am fairly good looking (or so I've been told)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Save your money and buy a chin.


Sorry if my chin doesn't do it for you.  I realize some of you are more into the leather queen look, but many of the females I used to date, thought I had a nice profile.  BUTT to each his own.

RickThai

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> Orient Beach - Saint Martin, FWI - Fun beach. Lot's of activities (and its nude).
> 
> 
> That's very nice.. I have a cousin who lives on Nevis which is near Saint Martin I believe.


Never been to Nevis, but I hear nice things about it.  I keep trying to get my wife to move to an island to live, but she doesn't care much for hot weather (and she is Thai).



Although Orient is a fun beach, I still prefer Caravelle.  It is situated on a point and on one side there is a stiff trade wind, which makes it perfect for windsurfing and on the other side (which is shown in the picture), there is a quiet lagoon perfect for snorkeling.

I've stayed on that beach 3 times, and I am trying to convince my wife to go back for a fourth visit (She wants to go to Hawaii).

RickThai

----------


## patsycat

Why is it, as men get older, their ears seem to grow bigger?

----------


## wasabi

Hair in the ear grows longer too.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally one of me (at age 55) after a day at the beach.  I have included this pic for the enjoyment of the ladies.   I am fairly good looking (or so I've been told), but I whited out my face because the pic will probably get copied to a homosexual whack-off site by qui, gaybyproxy, or some of the other posters, and I don't won't them to enjoy it too much.
> 
> Santi,
> 
> ...


Now that is a lovely photo and Im beginning to understand how a man of your wisdom gets on with every cnut in this country,even the one that piss on his feet in the toilet! :Smile:

----------


## MissTraveller

Hmmm.. the thread title is 'best beaches in the world'... 

Not sure why the pic of this guy is on here? 

Anyway, no surprise as it seems most of what I start either is dissed or goes off topic.... shame. ciao

----------


## patsycat

Oh come on, I thought it was funny!!!

----------


## Boon Mee

Beaches north of Fortaleza, Brazil

Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca, Mexico

Bahias de Huatulco, Oaxaca, Mexico

----------


## Seekingasylum

The thing with these tropical beaches is that they are gorgeous in principle but the reality is that one will get bitten to buggery by sand flies, fleas and no-seeums and those azure waters conceal any manner of beasties that can kill or drive you beyond human tolerance in any number of horrible ways.

Thus, the best beaches are the ones that are beautiful and safe without all those hazards and the only risk will be some sand in one's helmet.

So, with that in mind I nominate Fuerteventura, practically anywhere, Corsica and the Aegean coast of Turkey, particularly Patara.

But if it is all year round amenity then Fuerteventura is the winner. Perfection.

----------


## Humbert

> Why is it, as men get older, their ears seem to grow bigger?


And women's dugs get flatter. Decay on display. I love beaches.

----------


## Yasojack

Koh samui 1980s Maenam beach was perfect, no more than ten people on the beach, all your fresh fish bought on the beach for meals.

Arnhem Land  Australia early 90s had the pleasure of working there, and the beaches were heaven.

----------


## RickThai

> Why is it, as men get older, their ears seem to grow bigger?


Actually all the male appendages get bigger. 

The some thing seems to apply to women as well (except it seems to apply to their entire bodies).

----------


## RickThai

> The thing with these tropical beaches is that they are gorgeous in principle but the reality is that one will get bitten to buggery by sand flies, fleas and no-seeums and those azure waters conceal any manner of beasties that can kill or drive you beyond human tolerance in any number of horrible ways.
> 
> Thus, the best beaches are the ones that are beautiful and safe without all those hazards and the only risk will be some sand in one's helmet.
> 
> So, with that in mind I nominate Fuerteventura, practically anywhere, Corsica and the Aegean coast of Turkey, particularly Patara.
> 
> But if it is all year round amenity then Fuerteventura is the winner. Perfection.


Most of the better Carribbean resorts have someone to go out and rake the sand in order to expose sand flea eggs.   The sunlight kills the eggs, hence the fleas die off.  This has to be done quite often to be effective.

----------


## RickThai

> Hmmm.. the thread title is 'best beaches in the world'... 
> 
> Not sure why the pic of this guy is on here? 
> 
> Anyway, no surprise as it seems most of what I start either is dissed or goes off topic.... shame. ciao


MissTraveller,

Open forums are just that "open".  Anyone who wants to exercise complete control over what is posted on the Internet needs to do that that on their personal blog.

The picture I posted of me, was taken about 15 minutes after a day on the beach (Bora   Bora I think), so it is a type of " beach" picture.  

(I'm hurt that you didn't send me a personal message asking for my phone number, like the other female posters).

Love,

RickThai

----------


## Camel Toe

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
> Why is it, as men get older, their ears seem to grow bigger?
> 
> 
> And women's dugs get flatter.* Decay on display*. I love beaches.


I always favored the saying, at war with time and gravity.

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by MissTraveller
> 
> 
> Hmmm.. the thread title is 'best beaches in the world'... 
> 
> Not sure why the pic of this guy is on here? 
> 
> Anyway, no surprise as it seems most of what I start either is dissed or goes off topic.... shame. ciao
> 
> ...


Since my picture was getting more posts (and generating more interest) than your topic, I went ahead and removed it.

I'm curious. Are you a travel writer (or want to be) and are fishing for good (and free) photos for yours stories/books?  It seems all your interested in are the photos.

Good luck (and be careful of lawsuits).

RickThai

----------


## S Landreth

> Since my picture was getting more posts (and generating more interest) than your topic, I went ahead and removed it.
> 
> RickThai






> A right smart looking poov. 
> 
> Good shape for 55, on to the gay site it goes


 :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Boracay in the philippines i reckon, havent been for years but taking the family there in june,

----------


## MissTraveller

^Nice one! I have a few friends that said it was gorgeous there. Not much to do other than the beaches though. 




> (I'm hurt that you didn't send me a personal message asking for my phone number, like the other female posters). Love, RickThai


haha! I don't think my bf would like that too much.  :Wink:

----------


## MissTraveller

> I'm curious. Are you a travel writer (or want to be) and are fishing for good (and free) photos for yours stories/books? It seems all your interested in are the photos. Good luck (and be careful of lawsuits).


Nope not a travel writer, just like to look at beaches. Water lover. Ta for the concern.
Thanks for the replies. Would love to get to the south of Greece or Turkey someday.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Not much to do other than the beaches though.


Thats correct, but the plan is to do as little as possible, catching up with 3 mates from oz , all married to filipino girls, Should be a lot of fun

----------


## Yasojack

Boracay was a beautiful place to visit years ago hope its the same now.we used to visit Mindoro as well it was such a great place to relax.

----------


## brisie

Philippines Palawan Honda bay

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I first went to boracay in 88 and it was fantastic, Then i was back there in 2010. i must admit i liked it better in 2010, got to have a few creature comforts such as electricity and  refrigerators to keep the beer cold , still a beautiful place. this time we will go to Alona beach as well on bohol , i would love to go to palawan , heard great reports about it , Will have the kids with us this time and from what i can gather you really have to work a bit to get to some of the best places, a bit hard at the kids ages, just going for the easiest options this time, Thought about peurto galera as well but again its in the to hard basket to get to

----------


## Yasojack

the journey to mindoro is pleasant sure its changed now, we used to get the bus and the scenery was beautiful get to Batangas and short boat trip.

How much is a night on Boracay these days?

----------


## MissTraveller

> I first went to boracay in 88 and it was fantastic, Then i was back there in 2010. i must admit i liked it better in 2010, got to have a few creature comforts such as electricity and refrigerators to keep the beer cold , still a beautiful place. this time we will go to Alona beach as well on bohol , i would love to go to palawan , heard great reports about it ,


Cool! Palawan is supposed to be awesome. They also speak pretty good English in the Phillippines. Have fun and take some pics of Boracay.

----------


## MissTraveller

> Philippines Palawan Honda bay


Very beautiful, brisey! 
I hear the diving is spectacular in Palawan. Did you do any diving at all?

----------


## RickThai

> ^Nice one! I have a few friends that said it was gorgeous there. Not much to do other than the beaches though. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by RickThai
> 
> ...


That's okay. My wife wouldn't think too much of the idea either (and I am basically a one woman man).

Cheers,

RickThai

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> How much is a night on Boracay these days?


We arrive june 1 so thats considered as low season ive booked the same place online with agoda that we stayed at last  time for about $80 a night , but i just booked the 1 night because it was a decent enough place last time but could be shit by now given the filipino penchant for not maintaining anything, if its still ok im sure we can haggle for a better price or just wander down the beach until we find something better. My budgets $100 to $120 looking online that should get a decent enough place, The logistics are always a bit trickier with kids i find . Will stay 1 week in boracay then move on to Bohol via cebu.





> Have fun and take some pics of Boracay.


 Will Do

----------


## MissTraveller

^My friend just got back from Boracay. She said that except for the beach part, the area is one big slum. If you venture off the beach you can really see the poverty. Children will be bugging you all day on the beach to buy stuff. I guess they have to make a living too. 


Haeundae beach in Busan, South Korea. 



The beach is really quiet at this time of year, but come June and July the mass of people with umbrellas is quite the sight. Here is a pic of Haeundae in the summer. No thanks eh. lol

----------


## crocman

> Originally Posted by Yasojack
> 
> How much is a night on Boracay these days?
> 
> 
> We arrive june 1 so thats considered as low season ive booked the same place online with agoda that we stayed at last  time for about $80 a night , but i just booked the 1 night because it was a decent enough place last time but could be shit by now given the filipino penchant for not maintaining anything, if its still ok im sure we can haggle for a better price or just wander down the beach until we find something better. My budgets $100 to $120 looking online that should get a decent enough place, The logistics are always a bit trickier with kids i find . Will stay 1 week in boracay then move on to Bohol via cebu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beery if you are looking for a reasonable place,about 3 1/2 stars,in that price range try The Red Coconut Beach Hotel.The place is clean and well staffed and is only about 50 metres to D'Mall.

It is at Station 2 right on White Beach.At that time of year it can get very windy and the hotels put up massive plastic windbreaks but jeez the kitesurfing is spectacular.If you do want to escape the wind for a while walk over to the other side of the island to Bulabag beach.

Although White beach is where it all happens do yourself a favour and head to the virtually deserted Puka beach for a visit,for my money one of the most beautiful beaches in the world.It is one of those beaches that you know won't last,some prick will rape the joint.

Have a ball man and will be waiting for a report,and if you could include a few pics of those little Filipinos well that wouldn't be too bad either.

----------


## MeMock

Cape Dommet on the far north West Australian Coast. No humans for 100ks. I flew in there for a jog along the beach and some breakfast - was one of the best mornings ever.

Kununurra to Cape Domett by helicopter | Family life in rural Thailand & Australia

----------


## English Noodles

Many of the beaches along the North East coast of the UK are outstanding.

----------


## RickThai

> Many of the beaches along the North East coast of the UK are outstanding.


Never been to any beaches in the UK, but from the travel documentaries they seem best fit for whaling, seals, and oil rigs. All in the "eye of the beholder" of course.

Cheers,

RickThai

----------


## MissTraveller

> Cape Dommet on the far north West Australian Coast. No humans for 100ks. I flew in there for a jog along the beach and some breakfast - was one of the best mornings ever.


Sounds awesome! I enjoy reading your blog, MeMock.

----------


## MissTraveller

> Many of the beaches along the North East coast of the UK are outstanding.


I saw some nice coastline when I took the train through central England up to Scotland. What beaches are you talking about?

----------


## English Noodles

^

Druridge Bay;



Alnmouth, Tyneside Long Sands, Beadnell Bay, Seahouses, the beautiful beach and ancient castle at Bamburgh, the list could go on...

----------


## Thaiedward

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> Many of the beaches along the North East coast of the UK are outstanding.
> 
> 
> I saw some nice coastline when I took the train through central England up to Scotland. What beaches are you talking about?



Dear MissTraveller:
Thank you for a great thread with some wonderful posts/contributions from your readers.
Tulum is @ 2+ hours south of Cancun and @1 hour north of Belize and its beaches are among the most beautiful I have ever seen; not to mention the endless chain of semi-brackish lagoons (on the western, inland-side of the coastal highway) which afforded me the very-best snorkeling experiences of my sweet, short life. 
If you ever have the "opportunafish" to travel to Quintana Roo and visit Tulum, be sure to visit the Mayan Ruins and to enjoy the lagoons.
Best regards to all.

----------


## Aberlour

> ^
> 
> Druridge Bay;
> 
> 
> 
> Alnmouth, Tyneside Long Sands, Beadnell Bay, Seahouses, the beautiful beach and ancient castle at Bamburgh, the list could go on...


The Uk is surrounded by some stunning coast line and some wonderful beaches. My favourites are in Cornwall, but you'll find them North, South, East & West.

----------


## eddiem2005

nice post!

----------


## MissTraveller

> Alnmouth, Tyneside Long Sands, Beadnell Bay, Seahouses, the beautiful beach and ancient castle at Bamburgh, the list could go on...


Very nice! I went by Tyneside on the train. I agree that it is a beautiful coastline!





> Tulum is @ 2+ hours south of Cancun and @1 hour north of Belize and its beaches are among the most beautiful I have ever seen; not to mention the endless chain of semi-brackish lagoons (on the western, inland-side of the coastal highway) which afforded me the very-best snorkeling experiences of my sweet, short life. If you ever have the "opportunafish" to travel to Quintana Roo and visit Tulum, be sure to visit the Mayan Ruins and to enjoy the lagoons.


Sounds cool! I've never been yet. Hope to get down there someday!

----------


## Mid

*Top 10 Caribbean resorts*
March 26, 2013

                          Certain destinations are synonymous with relaxation. Hawaii is  one. The Thai islands are another. But the pinnacle of this celebrated  group is the Caribbean, home to pristine sands, glassy waters and  (despite the region's popularity) countless places to get away from the  crowds. Whether you're looking to sip tropical cocktails on a cocoa  plantation, catch some rays at your own private plunge pool, explore  lush jungle paths or dive some of the world's most stunning reefs, the  Caribbean has it all. From Anguilla to the Turks & Caicos, this list  includes our favorite hotels and resorts to help you plan the ultimate  escape.
                     1Tiamo, The Bahamas

 
Tiamo Resorts

                           An "eco chic" property located on South Andros Island on the remote Out Islands, this resort  is home to just ten beachfront cottages and one villa. Spa treatments  feature all-organic ingredients, while the restaurant uses locally  sourced and fresh produce grown on-site for its menu of Caribbean and  fusion cuisine. The Exclusive Pool cottage boasts its own pool and  private beach, and the Bird's Nest includes three bedrooms for those who  need extra space. Additional choices include air-conditioned Pool  Cottages and Island Breeze Cottages, perched on stilts. Sustainable  living efforts range from working in partnership with island residents  to construction design for natural heat and cooling. As for classic  resort pursuits, guests can enjoy sailing, snorkeling, world-class bone  fishing and diving the world's third-largest barrier reef right off the  coast.
                     2Cap Juluca, Anguilla

 
Cap Juluca

                           A mere 25-minute boat ride from the shops and restaurants of St. Maarten, Cap Juluca  resides on 179 beachfront acres. Once here, you will feel inspired to  indulge in royal fantasies. Just steps from the water, the eighteen  freestanding Moorish-style villas  complete with domes and turrets   house no more than six guest rooms or suites each. Think One Thousand  and One Nights meets fun in the sun. Whatever you're in the mood for,  you'll likely find it: a relaxing game of croquet, a leisurely afternoon  snorkel, a refreshing yoga class or a round of golf on the Greg  Norman-designed Temenos course. Best of all is the opportunity for  complete privacy, since everything from complimentary continental  breakfast to spa treatments can be enjoyed on your own terrace.
                     3Sandy Lane, Barbados

 
Sandy Lane

                           This sprawling resort  boasts a 7,500-square-foot pool and a 47,000-square-foot spa in a  Romanesque building with a dramatic waterfall façade. In addition,  guests can enjoy state-of-the-art tennis courts and three golf courses,  including the Tom Fazio-designed Green Monkey, carved out of an old  limestone quarry. Culinary experiences range from romantic L'Acajou  serving European cuisine beneath a canopy of mahogany trees to hands-on  classes with expert chefs at the on-site Culinary School. The addition  of catamaran sailing, banana boat rides and swimming with the turtles  makes Sandy Lane among our top picks for families. Despite the  superlative facilities, numerous activities and vast size of this  resort, Sandy Lane manages to feel intimate. Much of this has to do with  the fact that there are only 112 colonial-style guest rooms and suites,  as well as one private villa, which ensures that the resort is never  overrun.
                     4Secret Bay, Dominica

 
Secret Bay

                           With just four lavish accommodations  two villas and two bungalows  this best-kept secret  is aptly named. Residing near the town of Portsmouth on the volcanic  island of Dominica, this cliff top mini-resort strives to minimize its  impact on the environment while maximizing the degree of pampering it  offers its guests. Each accommodation boasts its own full kitchen, and  if you choose to cook for yourself (rather than taking advantage of  daily meal delivery or a private chef), the staff will happily organize a  local market tour or help you prepare your fresh catch of the day. They  can also arrange a private jazz concert on your spacious terrace to  accompany your meal, or a relaxing massage or yoga session afterward.  Secret Bay features meditation corners, a wild orchid garden and access  to two secluded beaches. When you're not relishing relaxation, you can  take a cooking class, sip a drink at the outdoor Souce Shack, kayak to  Prince Rupert Bay or scuba dive Champagne, a bubbling underwater hot  spring.
                     5The Caves, Jamaica

 
The Caves

                           We know, we know  sleek is in. These days, hotels are all about city  sophistication and designer interiors, even in the islands. But does  everything always have to be so angular and urban? Thankfully the answer  is "no" at The Caves,  where the intimate resort takes its cues from the idiosyncrasies of  Mother Nature. Built into limestone cliffs in Negril's West End, this  secluded ten-acre hideaway has an Aveda Amenity Spa, saltwater pool and  just twelve accommodations. Within the suites, cottages and singular  four-bedroom villa, you might find a hand-painted glass window or  handcrafted king-size bed. Bright colors abound, as do intimate spaces,  such as private dining areas in natural alcoves. Mornings find guests  leaping from the cliffs directly into the sea, while evenings are spent  sipping Cliffhangers  watermelon juice with ginger and rum  in The Blackwell Rum Bar, tucked into a pair of limestone grottos.
                     6Boucan by Hotel Chocolat, St. Lucia

 
Hotel Chocolat

                           When it comes to Caribbean getaways, we certainly have our old  favorites. But we're also happy when new little numbers come along to  shake things up. Case in point: Boucan by Hotel Chocolat.  First of all, there is no false advertising in this resort's name. The  property is built among cocoa groves on St. Lucia's oldest plantation,  and its owners do more than just welcome guests. They also oversee an  artisanal chocolate-making facility, where guests can participate in  harvesting cocoa and producing their own chocolate. As for the  accommodations, the lodges offer breezy, contemporary architecture and  light, inviting décor. Signature experiences include Engaged Ethics  Tours to visit local farmers and cacao bean treatments at the spa. In  addition, you can drift in the black quartz infinity edge pool  overlooking the Pitons or savor "cacao cuisine" at on-site Boucan  Restaurant.
                     7Hotel Le Toiny,  St. Barts

 
                            Hotel Le Toiny

                           A favorite choice for distinctive stays in the Caribbean, Hôtel Le Toiny  is home to just fifteen Villa Suite bungalows on 38 acres in the  island's exclusive Côte Sauvage area. Each suite or villa offers an  exceptional degree of privacy, as well as gorgeous views of the ocean  and the surrounding greenery. Spaciousness begins in the 720-square-foot  Junior Suite and ranges all the way up to La Villa, featuring a master  villa, two sumptuous bungalows and a private pool on the most secluded  portion of the property. A range of pastimes includes diving,  snorkeling, surfing, windsurfing, big game fishing, sailing, hiking,  golf and tennis. Oils from the Caribbean islands are incorporated into  treatments at the on-site Serenity Spa Cottage, and for pampering of the  culinary kind, Restaurant Le Gaïac serves a blend of French and local  cuisine that uses ingredients from an organic garden cultivated on a  former pineapple field.
                     8Caneel Bay, A Rosewood Resort, St. John

 
Rosewood Hotels

                           Tucked into the Virgin Islands National Park and bordered by seven beaches, Caneel Bay  embraces a "back to nature" attitude. Founded by environmental advocate  Laurance Rockefeller, it features 166 guest rooms and suites that  showcase wood details and native Caribbean stone. All are outfitted with  handcrafted furniture and woven fabrics, and blend stylishly into their  natural surroundings. Because the property is so diverse, you can  choose a room that overlooks azure-blue waters, lush hillsides or  fragrant tropical gardens. Diners can rejoice in a wealth of options  that include a venue crafted from the ruins of an eighteenth-century  sugar mill and a formal estate house showcasing nightly chef specials.  The resort's secluded stretches of sand invite relaxation, but if you're  feeling adventurous, you can kayak along the shore or even sail to a  neighboring island.
                     9Laluna, Grenada

 
Laluna

                           Blending exotic Asian décor, warm Caribbean charm and unique Italian accents, Laluna  takes the fusion style movement to new heights. At this romantic  sanctuary, each of the sixteen elegant accommodations comes with an  open-air shower, verandah with daybeds and private plunge pool. The Yoga  Pavilion is located right on the beach (downward dog diehards can sign  up for one of the regular yoga retreats), and the Balinese-inspired spa  offers a relaxing harmony of east and west. For fine dining, the  thatched-roof house restaurant serves authentic Italian dishes with a  few local favorites thrown in for good measure. There is also a wine  cellar and sunset bar for further indulgence. Those guests interested in  an active holiday can hike through the rainforest up to Grand Etang  National Park, charter a boat for a day of fishing or dive The Bianca C,  the Caribbean's largest shipwreck.
                     10Amanyara, Turks & Caicos

 
Aman Resorts

                           Amanyara  means "peaceful place," and you'll certainly find your spirit rested  after a stay here. Mahogany trees, a white sand beach and the Northwest  Point Marine National Park create a soothing setting for this  architectural treasure. Striking timber-and-glass structures feature  open walls that embrace sea and sky. Lavish villas (each on its own acre  and a half plot of land) provide the ultimate in privacy, while  freestanding pavilions pamper with terraces, outdoor daybeds, rain  showers and contemporary designer furnishings. When not relaxing in your  room, you might savor a glass of wine at the dramatic sea view bar,  curl up with a good book in the library overlooking the central  reflecting pond or unwind during an early morning session at the outdoor  yoga sala  what better way to get your day off to a healthy start? A  full-service spa offers massages and more, and water activities include  whale watching and access to some of the best dive sites and reef walls  in the world.

foxnews.com

----------


## S Landreth

> Amanyara means "peaceful place," yada, yada, yada,...... A full-service spa offers massages and more


Ya think like happy endings?  :Smile:

----------

